# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Pinkbanana

## Abi

*Pinkbanana's Game!*
Next up is Pinkbanana!



BOXES LEFT:

*4*  9  17   19   20 

Quickly, before we start, i just want to explain one small difference with this game, and the others. PB has been... Lets say... Persuading me to put certain boxes as certain numbers. So, as i dont want people to think theres been any cheating in this game (However is ends), i haven't assigned the boxes their numbers.

Instead, earlier in the week Rob did the assigning, and sent me the numbers. So after all that persuading, it came to nothing, lol! So whatever happens, the boxes weren't decided by me, but by Rob.

Ok, now i've said that...

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Pinkbanana

OMG......soooo all that flatterly was pointless.....okay firstly can I say Rob is my fav mod!  :Rotfl:  


Right Ive taken my lucky number, which is/was 7, and doubled it. Then added the number of alcohol units consumed this week and ermâ¦..oh the numbers donât go that highâ¦. :Embarrassment:  in that case Iâll go for the number of pot noodles in my cupboardâ¦*4*please..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

:Rotfl:  So thats number 4? Ok, cool.

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Im soooo ready for you, Mr naughty Banker!!!

Ive read your book Mr Edmonds (well the back cover) and consulted the cosmos. Sooooo these are my numbers.....in ascending order,or not  :Lol:  

*21* my ageâ¦ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (well it isnt far off)
Todays dateâ¦*15*
Abbie's age *12*  :Lol:  
Number of packets of pancake mix bought today in Tesco *6*
Number of Millet vouchers owned by Davey *1*

Thanking you... :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> Abbie's age *12*


Sorry to barge in but this will the only time until the End, but How DARE you PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sad:

----------

Pinkbanana (15-02-2007)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

*waves banner from audience* Come on PB show him no mercy  :Rotfl:

----------

Pinkbanana (15-02-2007)

----------


## Abbie

Dont worry I have forgiven you, good Luck!

----------


## Abi

*Box 21: Â£250
Box 15: Â£50
Box 12: Â£10
Box 6: Â£5000
Box 1: Â£5*



Bankers Offer: Â£14,500

Massive first offer- Could the banker be scared of dear old PB?!

Pinkbanana, Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Pinkbanana

I beg your pudding.....old PB?! :EEK!:  How very dare you.... :Mad:  lol

The board is looking very nice at the moment I feel. :Smile:  

Right, having been praying during the commerical break and.....

The good Lord said...PB tell that banker...*NO DEAL!!!!*  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Pinkbanana

okay...
Ive been a member on these ol boards for *8* months. :Smile:  

Number of times been to the loo since this game started *2* (its my nerves :Embarrassment:  ). :Lol:  

House No. *10* 

sooooo thats 8, 2, 10

Come on the ol cosmos...do ya stuff..... :Thumbsup:  

Thanking you.... :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

Lmao your game is amusing me already  :Stick Out Tongue:  *Joins in with Kath and waves banner*

----------

Pinkbanana (15-02-2007)

----------


## Abi

*Box 8: Â£750
Box 2: Â£250,000
Box 10: Â£500*



Bankers Offer: STICK- Â£14,500

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Pinkbanana

:EEK!:  reaches for the Man sized tissues.... :Crying:  

OMG...Ive suddenly lost the will to live...(runs to phone and rings the samaritans....) :Sick:  . 

Erm...when I said number two it was a mistake, I erm meant number 22... :Embarrassment: 

However, I shall carry on....and it a big, fat....NO DEAL.  :Nono:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

D'oh D'oh D'oh suffering suckatage the Â£250k has gone. That didn't happen in rehersals  :Readtherules:

----------


## Abbie

Awwwwwww, o dear shame about the 250K, there is still the 100K

----------


## Pinkbanana

okay.....bloody cosmos...you can stick your book Noel where the sun dont shine... :Moonie:  lol

Okay....Im in a fighting mood....

Number of children in my class who can read and write *5*
Bottles of Covonia used this monthâ¦*14* 
(2+3) x 2 + 10 - 4 = *16*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

*Shouts BINGO* I've got a line ooops sorry wrong game  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£100,000
Box 14: Â£1
Box 16: Â£75,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Pinkbanana

PB yells out... SECURITY remove that woman......Im scared she is going to tamper with my box... :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

*yells* Rubbish come on Noel give yer balls a shake  :EEK!:

----------


## Pinkbanana

:Ponder:  Okay this game is going seriously wrong.... :Ponder:  

Can I just mention at this point...the ORPHANS, the ones who are relying on me to bring home the baconâ¦. :Crying:   I promised tiny Tim and co Iâd take them out shoplifting, erm I mean into the countryside for a day out, especially as none of them have ever seen cows, sheep or grass beforeâ¦â¦well they spend their days up chimneys. Bless. :Angel:  

oh back to the game....Â£10,000? Im not that cheap Mr Banker!  :Nono:  Noooooooooooo Deal!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Pinkbanana

My next three boxes are....

*13* cause its a number I havent picked yet...

*3* cause its the amount of hours sleep I had last night. (I blame Abbie and Crazeeeee for that btw  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

*22* cause its a lovely number....two little ducks...and I like ducks... :Cool:

----------


## Abi

*Box 13: Â£15,000
Box 3: 50p
Box 22: 10p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£18,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Thats a very nice offer, but Im committed to the big one - 50K (well the biggest one I can get!) :EEK!:   :Rotfl:  The orphans are relying on me.... :Angel:  

so as the chinese proverb goes......NO DEAL!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Gamble Gamble. Go on girl tell him where to stick his Â£18,000

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Go PB! Go PB! Try and get that Â£50,000!

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open, PB?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cheers Dave, but where the hell have you been?! You are part of my support team...!! I had a nice cheerleader skirt here for you to wear!!! :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Yay your game is getting better, go on PB you can get the 50K

----------

Pinkbanana (15-02-2007)

----------


## Abbie

> Cheers Dave, but where the hell have you been?! You are part of my support team...!! I had a nice cheerleader skirt here for you to wear!!!


What about my skirt  :Sad: ?!
Dont I get one?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Number of Millet vouchers owned by Davey *1*
> 
> Thanking you...


 :Rotfl:  PB! Oooh cheerleader skirt sounds quite tempting!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

ooh shall i shake my pom poms in the commercial break

----------


## Abi

Can you keep this chat to the shoutbox, please...

----------


## Pinkbanana

Sorry about delay...needed another loo break, the tension is getting to me :EEK!:  

Oh man....I dont know what to do... :Searchme:  think the brightness of the studio lights is affecting my concentration and bringing on a headache...reaches for the anadin, and covonia.... :Sick:  

My days are swifter than a weaver's shuttle is a very famous bit of the bible (job7)  :Lol:  soooo next number is* 7* Okay getting desperate, picking  totally random numbers now. 

Alsooooo I got 7 Valentines cards (only one proper one) - soooo 7 + 7 = *14* Valentines day!!! :Love:  

*11* - cause its a nice looking number and age... :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

You've already opened box 14- can you pick another one instead, please?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Number 18 please...

Message too short..

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: Â£100
Box 11: 1p
Box 18: Â£10,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£21,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Actually thats a better offer than I was expecting, but I have to decline it because the orphans are wanting a speed boat and world cruise...


so NO DEAL.

Thanks anyway :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Pinkbanana

The next boxes be....

*9* the age I was once... :Smile:  

*17* - cause it contains my lucky number (7)

*19* - a very sound number

----------


## Abi

*Box 9: Â£35,000
Box 17: Â£50,000
Box 19: Â£20,000*



 :EEK!: 

_Bankers Offer: Â£1,750_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh my goodness..... :Crying:  

Think this is looking rather grim...erm....I shall see it to the bitter end (the orphans will have to share a freddo bar betwen them)

NO DEAL!!!

----------


## Abi

PB, Do you want to swap box 4, which you chose at the beginning of the game, for box 20?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Nooooo I will stick with box 4, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

Because that's the number of Llamas CrazyLea if buying tomorrow ;-)

----------


## Abi

Pinkbanana, you have won..

*Â£1000!!*

You had a destructive round right at the end there, which stopped you getting the high money that you had look set to get. But still, Â£1000 is a fair amount, so congrats!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Thank you.....Im rather pleased just to get to the end of the game....it was touch and go!  :Lol:  

Well what can I say.....a grand is stilll better than what some others have won (coughs Kath!!!).


I would like to say a big thank you to Abi  :Cheer:  You are a star, even if you arent open to bribery! :Lol:

----------

Abi (15-02-2007)

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game  :Big Grin: 
- - - - - - - - - - - - -

----------

